# Empress Multidrive!



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Sounds awwwwesome!










[video=youtube;CvHI4t15VtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvHI4t15VtY[/video]

[video=youtube;kH3x11JX7tE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kH3x11JX7tE[/video]


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

I had it for beta testing and it's quite unique. The ability to combine things in parallel plus filter each channel with a low pass or high pass filter gives you some totally unique sounds. Imagine distortion on your low notes and singing fuzz on the high notes.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

So has anyone else tried it, what are your impressions?


----------

